# Dona (Anju) update



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

last Tuesday I dislocated my new prothesis - for ins purposes I had to stay 24 hours in the hospital - FWIW do not ever dislocate a hip!  Before we left the hospital, I partially dislocated the stupid thing again.  Surgery on Wednesday and home yesterday (sat) evening.  Had my kindle but only read 4 screens, could not handle it.  Going to be a very long haul but with all the prayers, hugs and positive thoughts I will do it.

Thanks to every one for your concern.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

be careful and take it slow.  be the tortoise, not the hare!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Bummer, Dude! 
Sending hugs your way.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I still wish you a speedy recovery - just make sure it is a recovery so take it slow and easy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona, you know we care.
Just keep on being you and it will work out.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dona, I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Rest and get well. We will continue to pray for you.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Continued prayers as you recover. Sorry to hear about the setback but at least you were not hospitalized for a longer period of time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Please, please, please, don't do what my mother did after her hip replacement. She wouldn't take the time to heal and three years later, she's in constant pain.

Here's a little inspirational bedtime reading.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your difficulties. Be good and follow all your doctor's orders!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dona, I'm really sorry to hear about your dislocated prosthesis. Am equally sorry that you don't feel like reading your Kindle, as it would be such a great way to pass the time. Hope you're up to reading (and contributing to the boards here) soon. Take care. You're in my prayers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, my BFF has had dislocations also.  Very painful.  
You know you've been in our thoughts and prayers every single day.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, 
We'll all wait here with you while you get better!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh MAN! -- Owie - so sorry to hear about your setback - here's many good thoughts that all will go easily now - you have earned it ... 

Quick Healing


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I am sorry about your setback. Take it easy and get well.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep your chin up, Dona. This too will pass.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Thoughts, prayers, and hugs are headed your way, Dona.  Take good care of yourself and I hope everything is better soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hang in there Dona!  I am so sorry things went haywire.  I will be praying for you and hope things are back on the healing track now.  We miss you!

Chris


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Dona-
We're thinking about you in Morelia.  Take it slow and get well soon.
Judith


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona,
We are sending you virtual ((((hugs)))).
Know that if wishes could cure, you would have no problems.

Just sayin......


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dona, go slow and take care of yourself.  We are all thinking of you and wanting you to return to us just like new!!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Many good wishes to you for a speedy recovery!  Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Dona,

So sorry to hear you are still under the weather. Take one day at a time and before you know it, you will be as good as new! You will be missed until you return full time!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, We'll be glad to hear from you when you are feeling better!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hang in there, Dona.  We are all thinking of you and hoping and wishing for your quick recovery.  Brendan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Awwwweeee Ms. Anju... I am sorry to hear that. We were all soooo worried... PLEASE take it slow...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Dona,  Please take it easy and get well soon!

N


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

My prayers are winging your way.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a bummer!  Thinking of you and hoping you start getting better!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's my fault.  I got you so liquored up on Margaritas; you dislocated your prosthesis.  Ouch.  Please feel better soon.  I'll be praying for a speedy and full recovery.
Take your time...recuperate...then we will party some more.  Marge, Rita and I will be anxiously awaiting.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope we didn't virtually hug you too tight.
Never meant to hurt - only to provide comfort.

Soft hugs today.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, sending you healing wishes. Hoping your recovery is smoother after a rocky start. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, got to take a bath today, wash my hair and everything    Gonna make it but it will take awhile, appreciate all the good wishes, hugs, prayers and thoughts, that is absolutely helping!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Still got those candles lit, Dona. Thinking about you! It does take time. Easy does it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks everyone, got to take a bath today, wash my hair and everything  Gonna make it but it will take awhile, appreciate all the good wishes, hugs, prayers and thoughts, that is absolutely helping!


Super!! Hair washing is definitely an uplifting ritual.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks everyone, got to take a bath today, wash my hair and everything  Gonna make it but it will take awhile, appreciate all the good wishes, hugs, prayers and thoughts, that is absolutely helping!


Wonderful! All the best wishes for the rest of your recovery to be smooth sailing.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, you gave us all a "bump" today! 
Dona, The Bump Giver!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Still got those candles lit,


*...and I've got the rims salted. *
GET WELL!!! QUICK!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Dona, it was great to hear from you today!  I'll bet taking a bath and washing your hair made you feel lots better.  It probably wore you out too, don't overdo and keep taking it easy.  Thanks for keeping us up-to-date. More hugs, prayers and good wishes heading your way.

Chris


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dona, I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Clean hair always helps. Take things slow.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I know you feel better now.  Those things can become quite problematic with broken bones and surgery (bathing, showering, washing hair).  Be good, take care!  Miss you.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I am happy you are feeling a little bit better. Clean hair always helps .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dona, nice hearing from you on these boards.  Take it slow and steady.  Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, just wondering how you're doing.  
deb


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Just checking in to say you are missed here.  Get well soon!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Dona.
We miss you a lot.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, you haven't been on for three days, and now I'm worried about you again. 
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I hope everything is Okay.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Dona,
I'm praying for you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

same here


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Dona, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, I'm getting a little worried about you.  
I'm trying to think good thoughts and hoping physical therapy is making you too tired to check in.
Miss you.
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

me too I keep checking here to see how you are....


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dona, I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way.  I hope to hear that your recovery is progressing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona,
Wishing you the best and a full recovery.
(((hugs)))


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Dona.  
I really hope you're okay.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, thinking of you and hoping you're recovering nicely.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I wish I knew her husband's family in my area. I'm worried, also. I don't want to intrude...just know she's okay.


I have her sister's address in Beaumont but I don't know her name. I suppose I could send a letter to "Dona's sister" but it'll take days for it to turn around - if her sister answers.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I have her sister's address in Beaumont but I don't know her name. I suppose I could send a letter to "Dona's sister" but it'll take days for it to turn around - if her sister answers.


Maybe try a reverse directory search from the address to get her sister's phone number and call if you can find one? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that somebody can figure out how to check on her.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is another woman from the same town as Dona who joined KB a few weeks ago.  
I wonder if she would have any information.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know her name, Deb?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went through 45 pages of my posts and finally found her.  I sent her a PM, although she hasn't been on KB since Jan. 27.  Hopefully she checks her personal email regularly.  I gave her my email address, and phone numbers, and like Jeff said in another post somewhere, I suggested if she knew anything she could call me collect.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, Renee.  I was trying to think how to do a search for her as I hadn't seen her post about being from Dona's town....

Hopefully we'll hear something soon.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really hope so, Cobbie.  I'm more than mildly worried.  
If Dona could post even one word, she would.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I went through 45 pages of my posts and finally found her. I sent her a PM, although she hasn't been on KB since Jan. 27. Hopefully she checks her personal email regularly. I gave her my email address, and phone numbers, and like Jeff said in another post somewhere, I suggested if she knew anything she could call me collect.
> deb


Deb: Thank you for doing that. I getting worried that we have not heard for Dona.


----------



## n5cie (Mar 12, 2010)

Good morning everyone I'm Dona's cousin Carolyn in Beaumont, TX.  I just got off the phone with her.  She is in a rehab type place near their home where they can take good care of her and get her back on her feet.  Has had a deep infection which required IV's.  The doctor was there last evening and wants her to stay put until next Tuesday the 16th.  He removed all the staples and other than wanting to be in her own place she is doing much better.  Thank you for your concern and prayers.  She asked me to bring you up to date on her condition and anxious to be back with her friends on the Kindle boards.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!  
I have been so very worried about her.
Please let her know we love her and are so happy she's being taken care of.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Good morning everyone I'm Dona's cousin Carolyn in Beaumont, TX. I just got off the phone with her. She is in a rehab type place near their home where they can take good care of her and get her back on her feet. Has had a deep infection which required IV's. The doctor was there last evening and wants her to stay put until next Tuesday the 16th. He removed all the staples and other than wanting to be in her own place she is doing much better. Thank you for your concern and prayers. She asked me to bring you up to date on her condition and anxious to be back with her friends on the Kindle boards.


Thank You I have been worried when we did not hear from Dona.Please Let Dona know we are thinking of her. And we hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Good morning everyone I'm Dona's cousin Carolyn in Beaumont, TX.


Thank you, Carolyn.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you so much for filling us in! Please tell her her oodles of KindleBoard friends wish her the best. The candles remain lit!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Glad to read that Dona is ok.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Carolyn, thank you for the update. Give our best of Dona, and tell her that we really miss seeing her here on the KB.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for getting in touch with us!  We have all been concerned!  Give her our best!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Carolyn, thank you for the update. It is good to hear that Dona is better. We are thinking of her. All the best, Anna


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ugh! That ended up being the worst part of having my appendix removed a couple years ago: the staph infection they generously gave me via my IV and which kept me in the hospital for five days.    Glad to hear she's getting good care for it, though, and look forward to hearing all the horror tales in a week or so.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is good to know that she "only" has an infection.
You know I keep saying that we are virtual family and that is what this feels like.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Carolyn, thanks so much for letting us know how Dona is doing.  Please let her know that we are all thinking of her and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Carolyn thanks - as you can tell we were worried -- we miss Dona here


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Carolyn, thanks for the update.  Please let Dona know her fellow KBers were concerned and are looking forward to her return to the boards.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Carolyn, thank you for taking the time to give us an update.  Please tell Dona she is in our thoughts and prayers and we are sending (very careful) hugs her way.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to let us know Dona is doing better.  Please tell her we miss her posts and hope she gets home soon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank goodness. I've been gone all day and just read Carolyn's post. Thank goodness we know something, even if it's good news/bad news.

Carolyn, I'll add my love and good wishes to everyone else. Dona has been a good friend to us all and we miss her. Here are some balloons for her, too. I know she'll check in as soon as she can.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dona, I am thinking about you and sending healing energy. Thanks to Carolyn for the update. We've all been worried!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for filling us in: We all almost had a group *coronary!!*
Dona: Don't make me nervous...I might have to have a Margarita without you to calm me!!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wanted to send my get well wishes also. Hope you get back on your feet again real soon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We miss you Dona, the Good Night and Birthday threads just aren't the same without you! Thank you Carolyn for letting us know how things are with Dona.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dona, wishing you a rapid recovery.  I can't imagine you are very comfortable right now and I can only hope that you start feeling better very soon.  We miss you and want you to get well and come back to us as soon as possible.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you, Carolyn, for the update.  We all miss Dona and are looking forward to seeing her back on her feet and on KindleBoards again!

N


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Carolyn, thanks for letting us know.  I'm sorry that there was an infection.  It's pretty usual to go to rehab for a while following hip replacement for physical therapy and care.  My brother had the surgery on Tuesday and moved to rehab on Friday.  I still have to find out which one he is in!

Best wishes and love to Dona for recovery and getting rid of the infection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Good morning everyone I'm Dona's cousin Carolyn in Beaumont, TX. I just got off the phone with her. She is in a rehab type place near their home where they can take good care of her and get her back on her feet. Has had a deep infection which required IV's. The doctor was there last evening and wants her to stay put until next Tuesday the 16th. He removed all the staples and other than wanting to be in her own place she is doing much better. Thank you for your concern and prayers. She asked me to bring you up to date on her condition and anxious to be back with her friends on the Kindle boards.


Thank you Carolyn for giving us this update! Please let Dona know she's in our prayers!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Carolyn from Texas:*








Thanks for taking the time to update us. Wish your cousin well. We think the 
world of Dona on these boards.
*
Dona:*
Sheesh!!...Hurry up and...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolyn sent me an update via email. Dona is still scheduled to be released from the hospital tomorrow but may not get back on the computer for a few days.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh Jeff, thank you.  I was just sitting here thinking tomorrow is the 16th and maybe we'll get to hear from Dona.
I'm so glad Carolyn is keeping in touch with you.  
Thank you for letting us know.

Dona, still miss you and can't wait until you're back and healthy.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff:  Thanks, that's good news.  In the words of Dorothy, "There's no place like home."  even without being able to use the computer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff: Thanks for the update.

Dona: Take care and heal properly. Even though we miss you, we don't want you to overdo computer time before you should.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you feel our prayers winging their way toward you?  Get well soon.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

A new message from Carolyn: Dona is home but very tired. Carolyn will check on her tomorrow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell her to rest and take things slow.  We aren't going anywhere...we'll be right here when she's up to it.  Give her our best.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Carolyn sent me an update via email. Dona is still scheduled to be released from the hospital tomorrow but may not get back on the computer for a few days.


Jeff Thank you for letting us know


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just hoping that Dona will forgive me for querying her family in Beaumont.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff, I can take part of the blame since I was panicking and trying to find out some information also.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Knowing Dona, I'm sure she's touched that we all care so much.  That's how I would feel....

I'm very glad we have the update...

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, hope you are resting easy.  We'll rest with you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

okey dokey -I was trying my best to figure out how to let my KB friends know I was computerless for over 2 weeks!  Was going to have Carolyn send a pm to Jeff or drenee but had to convince her to sign on to KB first.  Since she and my sister had no news for a few days it was not difficult    DH only told his family    Thought this thread would be the best though than pms.  Sorry I missed your birthday Jeff! 

I thank all of you for your concern and love and hugs and thoughts.  It was a total nightmare!  Two surgeries in less than 4 days then a bacterial infection is not my idea of fun.  Still minimal energy to even read    Both hands swollen from yucky veins that did not want to do iv's - but the point is I am home, feeling better, no iv's just lots of meds but getting there.

sjc, hold off - we'll be ready sooner than later!

May not be posting a whole lot for a few days, but you can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so happy to see the little square under your name green, and indicate you're online.  
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Dona, so glad you are home and feeling better.  I guess you can tell that we were worried about you?
I hope each day finds you closer to your normal self!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, happy to see by your post that you are home and feeling better. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, KB is complete!  Dona, hope you bounce back fully soon!!!!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dona, I'm happy to see you back. Take it easy. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Now I can feel better when I come to KindleBoards, Dona's Back! Take your time getting up to full speed, We were just glad to hear that you were on the mend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

​


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dona, glad that you are home and on the mend.  Take care of yourself, and know that we are sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

We're into our second set of candles for you, Dona, and we can get more. Hang in there, lady! We miss you!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dona, so happy you are home and on the road to recovery!!  Take care of yourself and don't over do it, we will be waiting for you to heal, sending happy thoughts to you.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Dona, so good to see your post and know you are home.  

Welcome back!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Glad you're back, Dona. Get your rest, be sure to finish all your antibiotics or whatever to make sure that infection stays away. I think it took me a week after I got home after the hospital gave me a staph infection before I was able to get around much at all, and I was just missing an appendix.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I was so Happy to see your post.I know you are happy to be home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

YIPEE!!!! YAY!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Thank goodness. Take your time. Glad to know you are home; where you belong. Rest...get strong!! Thrilled to have you back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is good.

Just sayin....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Dona,  

So glad to read your post!  Welcome back!  Feel better fast!

N


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dona, I just noticed that you are posting today.  Yea!!  Welcome back to the boards and I am glad that you are feeling well enough to be with us.  I hope that your recovery will be swift and complete.  Brenda


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad to see you're out of the hospital and hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, hope you're resting and getting better.
deb


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

oh dear dona! I only just saw this thread today (shows how much I skim eh!?!) I am glad you're home now and on the mend, it must have been dreadful! do take alot of rest and keep the fluids up  take care


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

anivyl said:


> oh dear dona! I only just saw this thread today (shows how much I skim eh!?!) I am glad you're home now and on the mend, it must have been dreadful! do take alot of rest and keep the fluids up  take care


*You heard the lady...keep the fluids up!!*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dona has had a bit of a setback and I'm told that she won't be able to post for at least three days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, dear!  Dona, we're thinking of you! 

Jeff thanks for keeping us updated.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

oH No I hope Dona is back with us soon.

Thanks Jeff for the Update.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh Dona  - you poor thing this just sucks - hang in there and know you are missed.  Sending healing thoughts your way!

thanks Jeff for the update


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Phooey. That does it. Time to fire up those candles again. C'mon, Dona!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Drink up !!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, Dona, I just found this thread today.  I'm so sorry for what you are going through.  Get well soon and get back to us and to your Kindle.  I'm praying for you to have a quick recovery.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going as well as planned.  Please take care of yourself and get well soon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to say take your time and don't hurry back.  When you are well, we will still be here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolyn says that Dona's not in any new pain. The doctor has put her in a brace that limits her movement. Glad I'm not as old as Dona.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know you should be careful about Dona's age.
She may have had hip surgery but she can still  vitually whack you senseless here.
  

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Especially if she's got a cane handy...

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dona, I am adding my best wishes for a complete recovery. You are well loved here on KB and we can't wait to have you up and about again.

Here are some flowers to brighten your day









And a cane for whacking uppity youngsters


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Carolyn says that Dona's not in any new pain. The doctor has put her in a brace that limits her movement. Glad I'm not as old as Dona.


Thank goodness Carolyn keeps in touch with you.

Dona, stop dancing the cha-cha and throwing your hip out again. Sheesh.

Rest, get well, we'll be here whenever you get back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking of you, Dona.  
Be patient.  We love you.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona...So sorry to hear about your setback.  The ice is melting; but I'll whip up a fresh batch for your return


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Dona.  Hope the new brace is working.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Best wishes from me, too, Dona. You are missed, and I'm keeping you in my prayers. Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooowwww! That sounds really painful. Take care and take the time to let your body heal! Sending you warm happy thoughts!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

waiting anxiously for your return.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking forward to your return.  I miss seeing your post in the Good Night Thread.


----------

